# Changing to 24 Bit audio??



## iJazzercize (Feb 12, 2009)

I need to change to 24 bit audio to play Call Of Duty World at War because I keep getting this weird start-up crashes. I have THIS CARD [sound blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer] and the both control panels for it but there is no option to switch to 24 bit audio from 16 bit, all i can find is the Digital output sampling rate which i have at 96 KHz. Please help me change my settings >


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you may just need to go into the control panel.click on the sound icon,and look for what i have in the photo.click on speakers then hit porperties.it should allow you to change it.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

From memory I don't think that option exists in XP pharoah.

iJazzercize, I'm pretty sure your card is already running at 24bit. I'll keep looking to see if there is a way to change it in XP but i don't think there is.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I made a thread in the gaming discussion about fixing Call of Duty WAW crashes that are related to sounds, it worked for me, I hope it'll work for you

this is the thread :
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...led-exception-caught-dx-error-fix-344680.html

please follow the instructions inside, and if you need any help, post your question and I'll help you

Good Luck


----------

